#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  how to obtain the yellow book

## roadking96cube

Have waited till our house in the village has been built.It now has and my Thai wife(married in Australia not here yet)have moved in.She Approched the local goverment department here in Non Sang to obtain a yellow book for me where she was told we would have to go to Bangkok to get my passport translated into Thai ,by a mob called the legislation.I asked my Thai wife if she meant imigration she said no legislation when asked why Bangkok because they have the right stamp others may do it but without the right stamp it could be refused have been told cannot open a bank account,put a car or bike in your name or obtain a car ,bike Thai license without the yellow book.If anybody has obtained this yellow book could you please post the steps to obtaining it like everything else here they seem to want to make it hard to get

----------


## Thetyim

I've got one.
I just went to the Tesabaan office with the wife and her blue Tapien Baan.
They filled out a long application form but needed very little paperwork from me.

----------


## Thetyim

> cannot open a bank account,put a car or bike in your name or obtain a car ,bike Thai license without the yellow book


That is not correct.
You can do all that without a yellow Tapien Baan.

----------


## khun Per

The procedure may be little different from place to place. I've got a Yellow Housebook and think it was done pretty much after the right, official procedure.

You will need a certified translation of your Passport, mainly your name in thai is important. Your embassy may offer that service. You may also find (locally) a lawyer, who has the authorization and stamp - he will provide you with folder, which mainly contains of a lot of pages with certified copies of the lawyers authorization. The authorized translation of your name into Thai-characters, may be usefull for other purposes.

Then you may need 2 witness to verify, that you are the person mentioned in the documents. The one witness shall be a gouverment employee, who know you. The other witness a neighbour (or one living close and knowing you).

The are some form to be filled in and the Tassaban will perform an interview and ask you questions, like: Why you want to live in Thailand? If you are the owner of the house, that may be written in the Yellow Housebook (if the blue one do not state an owner and you can prove to be by fx. name on building permission). I do not know the legal value of this, but if you own the house (have paid for it), it may be good to have some official prof.

Some places a "VIP-fee" may help the process (a lot).

Your Yellow Housebook may make it easy to buy and register vehicles in your name, also open bank-books, fund-books etc. Some banks, however, will open an account based on a Passport and a Visa-stamp - but the banks are more strict now, than some years ago, when opening a foreign account. Some banks refuse, if you cannot prove some kind of residence (may be workpermit, non-emigrant visa or retirement - or Yellow Housebook).

Having a license - driver license - fx. car or motorbike, you will only need a copy of your Passport and a doctors approval. You will need to pass a small test for colorblind and reaction (hit a brake quick) etc. You can drive in Thailand on an International License, but if you stay more than 3 month (and drive), you must have a Thai-license.

----------


## Thetyim

> The procedure may be little different from place to place.


Absolutely agree.
One member on TD has told me that his district refuses to issue a Yellow Tapien Baan to anyone.
I certainly didn't have to supply as much paperwork as you.
The OP will just have to apply and see what they want.

Another advantage of the Yellow book is that you get free hospital treatment same as a Thai.

----------


## roadking96cube

Thats great if they just plain refuse to issue one thats what i think is going on here they may of never issued one and dont know what it is,so are just bluffing their way around it not a great deal of farang here so like i say may of not ever had to issue one

----------


## superman

> One member on TD has told me that his district refuses to issue a Yellow Tapien Baan to anyone.


Yes that was me, and it is exactly the reason roadking96cube, get a shorter fcuking nic, says. They've never issued one before.

----------


## khun Per

> Another advantage of the Yellow book is that you get free hospital treatment same as a Thai.


Woow - thanks for that information khun Thetyim. Seems like I just saved on my health inssurance :Surprised: )

----------


## Thetyim

^^^
I guess I was lucky then.
My office had never heard of a Yellow Book either.
I insisted that they existed and so he spoke to the Amphur and found out that only one had been issued for the entire Province. He just copied the procedure.

----------


## superman

> Another advantage of the Yellow book is that you get free hospital treatment same as a Thai.


I heard that, but is there any evidence for it to be true ?

----------


## Thetyim

^
I didn't even ask, they just sent me my own card.

I used it last month as an out patient and I was given VIP treatment, and over 1000 baht worth of drugs free.

----------


## superman

> Yellow Tabien Baan’s are becoming increasingly difficult to obtain because the local Amphur office (or Khet office in the Bangkok Metropolis) is reluctant to issue Tabien Baan’s to foreign nationals.


http://integrity-legal.com/legal-blo...a-tabien-baan/

----------


## roadking96cube

Been to the Non Sang hospital twice never paid yet.Doctors also most I've paid 400 baht for medicine at doctors.Now Bangkok and certain doctor on the moat at Chang Mia 6,000 and 7,000 baht That's without any sort of book

----------


## superman

> ^
> I didn't even ask, they just sent me my own card.
> 
> I used it last month as an out patient and I was given VIP treatment, and over 1000 baht worth of drugs free.


I've just been speaking to a German who got his Yellow Book in the neighbouring village. Outside my area. He got the book by paying 1,000 Baht under the table. As per yourself Thetyim he also has the same medical card as a Thai

----------


## khun Per

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> ^
> I didn't even ask, they just sent me my own card.
> 
> I used it last month as an out patient and I was given VIP treatment, and over 1000 baht worth of drugs free.
> 
> 
> I've just been speaking to a German who got his Yellow Book in the neighbouring village. Outside my area. He got the book by paying 1,000 Baht under the table. As per yourself Thetyim he also has the same medical card as a Thai


Hmm, VIP-fee!

I also paid VIP-fee, but did not get a card. I may have settled in a wrong area!

----------


## deathstardan

Can anyone please tell me the basic criteria for a foreigner getting a yellow book?

I rent a house here but also my missus owns a house in Bangkok. Could I get one from either?

Cheers. DsD

----------


## Thetyim

^
The criteria varies from district to district.
The only way to be sure is to go and ask the guy who issues the books.

My local office only asked questions to confirm that I had settled in Thailand and intended to remain here.

----------


## rickpattaya

> Can anyone please tell me the basic criteria for a foreigner getting a yellow book?
> 
> I rent a house here but also my missus owns a house in Bangkok. Could I get one from either?
> 
> Cheers. DsD


Hi Death, I have a yellow book through a house that my wife and I bought in the Pattaya area. As far as I understand the house owner (my wife) can add anyone who lives at the house into the tabien baan. We are not Thai so can not be in the blue book, so hence the need for a yellow book.
I had to get references from 3 Thai people that could vouch for me as being OK. The house builder and his family did this for me. My wife and I went to the Amphur and made the application and 2 months later we got the yellow book. Quite a long process, but got there in the end. Only ever used it as proof of address, so not sure how useful it is.

Cheers, Rick

----------


## tango

QUOTE: Originally Posted by Thetyim
Another advantage of the Yellow book is that you get free hospital treatment same as a Thai. I heard that, but is there any evidence for it to be true ?
^
I didn't even ask, they just sent me my own card. I used it last month as an out patient and I was given VIP treatment, and over 1000 baht worth of drugs free. UNQUOTE
-Incredibly fortunate,Thetyim; and without asking or application. Who is 'they' who just automatically sent you the hospital card-the same thessaban who issued you your Yellow Tabien Ban? Cheers

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes, the Tessaban sent me the card.
I am very fortunate that the Government hospital here is  well equipped and well run.

----------


## MikeyIdea

> Originally Posted by khun Per
> 
> The procedure may be little different from place to place.
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree.
> One member on TD has told me that his district refuses to issue a Yellow Tapien Baan to anyone.
> I certainly didn't have to supply as much paperwork as you.
> The OP will just have to apply and see what they want.
> ...


The possibility to get free hospital treatment at Thai hospitals is not linked to the yellow tabien baan, it's linked to paying tax

----------


## Thetyim

Well explain why I have one when I do not have a TIN number

----------


## MikeyIdea

> Well explain why I have one when I do not have a TIN number


I went to Chula hospital in Bangkok earlier this year and signed up for the gold card scheme, don't know if I will ever use it considering the waiting times but thought it good if something unexpected were to happen. Anyway, I asked there and they answered me that I did not need anything else than my tax number, passport and copy of passport

I then assumed that it was linked to paying tax, if that is wrong then I apologise

----------


## Thetyim

^
Maybe both make you eligible, tax registration or house registration.
Google doesn't come up with an answer easily

----------


## Thetyim

Sorry if this is off topic but you might find it useful.
We may be talking about different schemes, I found this from google.

1. The Universal coverage scheme (also called the gold card scheme) is overseen by the National Health Security Office and was formerly known as the 30 baht project. Care is now free for a patient registered with his/her local health service. Both public and some private hospitals participate in the scheme, and receive an annual capitation payment from the NHSO for each enrolled member. The house registration document is used to establish eligibility. 
http://www.nhso.go.t.../index_main.jsp


2. The Social Security Scheme (in Thai bpragan sangkhom) covers people who pay employment-based contributions and is administered by the Social Security Department of the Ministry of Labour. Many westerners join this scheme, and coverage can be maintained after employment has ended by paying a modest monthly contribution. A member normally has a choice from a short list of local public and private hospitals Coverage is fairly comprehensive, but a private hospital may have different tracks for SSS and private patients.

http://www.sso.go.th.../eng/index.html

----------


## MikeyIdea

Good stuff thanks - a bit confusing because I joined the gold card scheme (not prakan sangkhom) and I don't have a yellow book, they accepted my tax card

Different rules at different hospitals?  :Smile: 

I would not discard the government hospitals because I am a westerner, they're pretty good (except the waiting times so I'll still avoid them as long as I can afford to...). Thanks for link

----------


## superman

> The possibility to get free hospital treatment at Thai hospitals is not linked to the yellow tabien baan, it's linked to paying tax


German guy living near me got his Yellow Book and they gave him the Thai medical card, so he tells me. He doesn't pay tax.

----------


## superman

> I would not discard the government hospitals because I am a westerner, they're pretty good (except the waiting times so I'll still avoid them as long as I can afford to...). Thanks for link


Most doctors at government hospitals have private surgeries outside their work hours. If you can find their clinic, it's a way to fast track the system, at little cost.

----------


## roadking96cube

Think I'll give up went through the process of spending 3,000 baht to get documents translated to Thai and stamped.Go to the local office again for the yellow book told stamp the wrong one have to go to Bangkok to get the right one seem's the only stamp to keep these lazy pricks happy is in Bangkok.Also very strange I went to a party at my best friends house 100 klms away yesterday a woman showed up at his house took his documents off him and none had the majic stamp from Bangkok,left come back 1 hour later with a yellow book for him he didn't leave his house.COST WAS 1500 BAHT AH AMAZING THAILAND

----------


## roadking96cube

Well for those who want to know I finally have the yellow book cost probably 15,000 baht on trip to Bangkok getting documents translated to Thai and stamped with the magic stamp and 100 baht to the local office to process.

----------


## superman

Was it worth it, for what it's worth ? I personally don't think so.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Was it worth it, for what it's worth ? I personally don't think so.


I'm beginning to think it might not be worth it due to all the hassle.  Getting sent all over the place like to Chang Wattana, my local City Hall, local Police Station and to Auytthya as well.  These people at my local City Hall have the book but want reams of docs translated which will be expensive.  The US Citizen Services (what a misnomer that name is) will charge me $50.00 USD per doc.

----------


## koman

> Think I'll give up went through the process of spending 3,000 baht to get documents translated to Thai and stamped.Go to the local office again for the yellow book told stamp the wrong one have to go to Bangkok to get the right one seem's the only stamp to keep these lazy pricks happy is in Bangkok.Also very strange I went to a party at my best friends house 100 klms away yesterday a woman showed up at his house took his documents off him and none had the majic stamp from Bangkok,left come back 1 hour later with a yellow book for him he didn't leave his house.COST WAS 1500 BAHT AH AMAZING THAILAND


Don't know why you had to come up with so much translated paper. I got a Tambien ban in about 4-5 hours without having anything translated.  Just goes to show how the requirements vary depending on where you are and who runs the local store. (I did have some help from a Thai bank manager who had relatives working in the lands department.. :Smile: )

 I'm also puzzled by these reports of people getting free medical treatment and drugs because they have a Tambien Ban.  We have had this discussion before on this forum, and the consensus was that it was not possible (or at least not normal) I spend a fair amount of time and energy myself trying to get a "Gold card" but I was told by everyone that I could not get one because I was not a Thai citizen. Again; different reading of the rules in different places... :mid:   My wife has a "cousin" that works in hospital admin (senior position) and she checked it out for me, but no luck.  I spend 45K a year on health insurance and I doubt if that will go down as I get older.. :mid:  Sometimes, somebody gets lucky and manages to get something done that is outside the rules...but I think we need to view these situations as the exceptions...not the rules.  Maybe it's just as well for me after visiting a couple of government hospitals over the last year I feel much better about the 45K premium to access a private hospital with a nice room and decent food etc.  Some of the "free" hospitals are pretty gruesome even at the best of times...again there may be exceptions, but that seems to be the "norm".

----------


## Boon Mee

Dumb question:  What is the Tessaban?  I know it's different from city Hall where they have the blank Yellow Books on hand.

Cheers! :Smile:

----------


## superman

> Can anyone please tell me the basic criteria for a foreigner getting a yellow book? I rent a house here but also my missus owns a house in Bangkok. Could I get one from either? Cheers. DsD


I've now managed to get the 'Yellow Book'. First find a translators in BKK that will do it by post for you, if you live to far away. I found one. Send them your passport. They take it to the Embassy and have a copy of your passport stamped by the embassy that your passport is original. They then take a translated copy of the passport to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. They stamp it to confirm the translation is correct. The translators then EMS the documents, and passport, back tome. Cost in total 4,900 Baht.
Take all the paperwork to the Amphur with the wife's blue book, ID card, 3X 50mm ID photo's, the wife and the village headman. He's there to confirm that you do actually reside in the village. 
All documents are copied to the computer. Questions asked of me. When did I last go back to the UK ? My job title in the UK ? Who were my employers ? All replies put into computer. Total time at the Amphur one and a half fcuking boring hour. 
'Yellow Book' to be issued in under one month. 
Don't yet know how much they sting for that. Village headman got 3 bottles of Leo. The wife gets her prezzie later. 
I now have to go to the local government hospital to get my 'Gold Card'. And yes you do get free medical & dental treatment with the 'Gold Card', incl medicines.

----------


## Thetyim

> I'm also puzzled by these reports of people getting free medical treatment and drugs because they have a Tambien Ban. We have had this discussion before on this forum, and the consensus was that it was not possible (or at least not normal) I spend a fair amount of time and energy myself trying to get a "Gold card" but I was told by everyone that I could not get one because I was not a Thai citizen.


I managed to get one and never asked for it.
I got my yellow Tabien Baan and a few months later a medical gold card arrived.
Apparently they stopped giving them to farangs over a year ago so you won't get one now.

----------


## taxexile

i got a yellow book from hua hin tessabahn, it was a long procedure.

certified translations of passport, birth certificate and fathers name, then have them authenticated by the ministry of foreign affairs in bangkok.

then take all that along to the tessabahn with the property chanote, who spotted that the thai spelling of my name on the chanote was different to the thai translation of my name from my passport, they wanted me to go back to bangkok and have the spellings matched up. after some negotiation with the head honcho at the tessabahn they accepted the misspelling and gave me a yellow book there and then.

about 3000b for the translation and certification service and 100b to the tessabahn.

it seems that every tessabahn have their own requirements, some onerous and some easy.

i was never offered a health card, although after reading this thread i may go down to the tessabahn and ask for one.

----------


## superman

> Apparently they stopped giving them to farangs over a year ago so you won't get one now.


If you're referring to the 'Gold Card', farangs around here are still getting them. I can't confirm that they do where I live, as I haven't got it yet, but certainly in the neighbouring Amphur they are.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Blimey, I wonder if there are two Amphurs in the whole of Thailand that work to the same rules.

----------


## superman

^ Sorry I should have said that the 'Gold Card' is issued at your local government hospital. The Amphur don't issue the card, only the 'yellow book'.

----------


## superman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> I'm also puzzled by these reports of people getting free medical treatment and drugs because they have a Tambien Ban. We have had this discussion before on this forum, and the consensus was that it was not possible (or at least not normal) I spend a fair amount of time and energy myself trying to get a "Gold card" but I was told by everyone that I could not get one because I was not a Thai citizen.
> 
> 
> I managed to get one and never asked for it.
> I got my yellow Tabien Baan and a few months later a medical gold card arrived.
> Apparently they stopped giving them to farangs over a year ago so you won't get one now.


They are definitely issuing the 'Gold Card' for free treatment at your local government hospital. A cover letter was issued today and the full card to be issued within one month.

----------


## hillbilly

> ^
> Blimey, I wonder if there are two Amphurs in the whole of Thailand that work to the same rules.


Nope!

----------


## deathstardan

Hi, me again.

I want to start the process next week. It's the translation part of my passport that is puzzling me. 

Is it just a full translation of the I.D. page that is required?  And a letter from my embassy confirming my passport? Can I go to any translators, who can stamp it and then on to the ministry of foreign affairs, for their seal?

----------


## taxexile

get a copy of the passport (i.d. page) verified as a true copy by the embassy, then get it translated by a notary office, make sure to get the official notary license stamp on the translation.

most notaries will be able to get your documents stamped etc. at the ministry of foreign affairs, save you the time and undoubted hassle of having to do it yourself.

----------


## deathstardan

> get a copy of the passport (i.d. page) verified as a true copy by the embassy, then get it translated by a notary office, make sure to get the official notary license stamp on the translation.
> 
> most notaries will be able to get your documents stamped etc. at the ministry of foreign affairs, save you the time and undoubted hassle of having to do it yourself.


Thanks. 

I have been to the ministry before, to get my marriage certificate stamped....Not a biggie, as I live in Min Buri and it's not that far away.

I have already been to Lad Krabang Ampur to inquire about a yellow book and they were really helpful and gave me a list of the stuff I need.

It goes to show how things differ from area to area.

----------


## superman

The whole process can be done by post, for those that live too far away from BKK. I did mine by post. It took about a week total, and cost me 4,900 Baht for everything.

----------


## jandajoy

> The whole process can be done by post, for those that live too far away from BKK. I did mine by post.


This, I would like to know more about. Please share the details.  Greened.

----------


## Bettyboo

> The US Citizen Services (what a misnomer that name is) will charge me $50.00 USD per doc.


Cheap as chips; try going to the British embassy and see how much they charge!




> I now have to go to the local government hospital to get my 'Gold Card'. And yes you do get free medical & dental treatment with the 'Gold Card', incl medicines.


I don't begrudge your guys, good for you - but, why the fuk should the Thai populous cover your health bills? Don't take this the wrong way chaps.

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> The US Citizen Services (what a misnomer that name is) will charge me $50.00 USD per doc.
> 
> 
> Cheap as chips; try going to the British embassy and see how much they charge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it's the same as the British Government does when Thais live in the UK....

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nothing like it...

Don't get me wrong, I am happy when individuals benefit and I'm not knocking any individuals on this forum, but why should retirees come here and put a strain on a health system that has limited funds??? Can somebody retire to England and without paying NI contributions receive free healthcare (unless their EU NI contributors, etc)? I very much doubt it...

But, even if you could find some similarity, I think many of us would admit that the UK is fuked up in the extreme. I lived in England paying 40% tax for decades, once you leave for 2 years (or is it even less now) you get NOTHING! I get health care here, but 1) I pay taxes and 2) I contribute to a healthcare fund every month.

If you had a system that had finite funds, and a large group of elderly foreigners entered that system without having paid into it (obviously, their age means that they will naturally have health problems and need to use the healthsystem), but received free treatment, how well do you think the system would manage???

----------


## nigelandjan

> been told cannot open a bank account,put a car or bike in your name or obtain a car ,bike Thai license without the yellow book


               Mabe they have changed it mate , I have had a Thai bank account for 3 years now , live in the UK and the only thing resembling that is the Yellow Pages ad book in me bureau  :Smile:

----------


## rickpattaya

I agree BB I don't think it's on to tap into that Thai system.It would be interesting to know though what the 'Gold card' covered. My guess very minor injuries etc. I have a yellow book but no 'Gold card', but to be honest i would feel a bit uncomfortable using it if I did.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ my missus has a gold card for her mum and dad - covers everything; the missus has to work hard to go through the system and its forms and lists and stuff, but she gets good treatment for them.

Again, I don't blame individuals either here or in the UK for taking advantage of systems, God knows we get fuked over enough by these systems throughout our lives... but, it seems strange, well, wrong to me, that a country like Thailand allows foreigners from wealthier countries in to use free healthcare without paying NI contributions of some type (and NO, VAT is not a kind of NI...).

----------


## Thetyim

> And yes you do get free medical & dental treatment with the 'Gold Card', incl medicines.


Dental treatment is limited.
You have to pay a discounted rate (about 50% I think) for some things

----------


## rickpattaya

Still sounds a bit bizarre that the Thai government would allow this concession for foreigners.

----------


## OhOh

As posted before, health care in the UK is governed by the right to live there. This of course requires "immigrants" to initially be given a visa and then living in the UK with the RTR status.

Once achieved the NHS cover is theirs, for life.

I suspect there is a larger percentage of people who have not paid 40% tax and NI for 40 years in the UK, than in Thailand.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> I'm also puzzled by these reports of people getting free medical treatment and drugs because they have a Tambien Ban. We have had this discussion before on this forum, and the consensus was that it was not possible (or at least not normal) I spend a fair amount of time and energy myself trying to get a "Gold card" but I was told by everyone that I could not get one because I was not a Thai citizen.
> 
> 
> I managed to get one and never asked for it.
> I got my yellow Tabien Baan and a few months later a medical gold card arrived.
> Apparently they stopped giving them to farangs over a year ago so you won't get one now.


I have one, I know what it is for. What can I do with it? (the house book)

----------


## superman

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> The whole process can be done by post, for those that live too far away from BKK. I did mine by post.
> 
> 
> This, I would like to know more about. Please share the details. Greened.


I found a registered translator in BKK that would do it by mail. I then sent them my passport by EMS along with the fee, after getting a fixed price. 
Approximately a week later the passport and certified translation of the passport were returned. If you want the name of the translator along with their telephone number them PM me.

----------


## superman

> I agree BB I don't think it's on to tap into that Thai system.It would be interesting to know though what the 'Gold card' covered. My guess very minor injuries etc. I have a yellow book but no 'Gold card', but to be honest i would feel a bit uncomfortable using it if I did.


To get the 'Gold Card' you take your 'Yellow Book' to your local government hospital and ask for it. 
I was not going to bother getting it, but it was the hospital staff that told me to get it. As we get older it becomes harder and harder to get insurance cover and in the event you become uninsurable it's a back-up. The 'Gold Card' covers you the same as a Thai, so I'm led to believe.

----------


## nigelandjan

If all else fails I know of a lady who for a very reasonable 1000bht a day will meet with you guide and advise you how to get all these bits and bobs ,, yellow book , thai driving licence etc  :Smile: 

               As she is advertising comercially if you want her details you best PM me for em

----------


## taxexile

> I found a registered translator in BKK that would do it by mail. I then sent them my passport


you're kidding, surely?

----------


## superman

Nope. I'd already used this translator in the past and found them to be reliable. Do you think I did wrong ?

----------


## taxexile

i would be reluctant to send my passport anywhere by post, especially in thailand, and to anyone other than my embassy.  the passport could get lost, stolen, cloned, sold etc. lost passports are a big nuisance, as is having to prove your identity,

----------


## Thetyim

> i would be reluctant to send my passport anywhere by post,


The Thai post office do a special delivery service for passports only.
I have never used it and don't know what security they give, just saying like.

----------


## taxexile

thanks, didnt know that, that just means they know there is a passport in the envelope, saves their guesswork i suppose.

just saying like !

----------


## superman

> i would be reluctant to send my passport anywhere by post, especially in thailand, and to anyone other than my embassy. the passport could get lost, stolen, cloned, sold etc. lost passports are a big nuisance, as is having to prove your identity,


You worry too much. So your passport gets lost stolen, cloned etc. It's replaceable. Before you send it off you just photocopy it's pages, attachments, and keep your proof of postage. I've done this a few times over the years and never a problem. I even did a 90 day report at Korat immigration with my passport photocopies. They were non too concerned.

----------


## Carrabow

> I have one, I know what it is for. What can I do with it? (the house book)


 
 Re-phrased:

Does it have any other purposes?

----------


## superman

Not a lot. I've managed without one up until now. I only got one because it gives me the right to a 'Gold Card'. This 'Card' gives you the use of government hospitals as per a Thai has. I'm not fortunate enough to live near to a private hospital, or clinic. So I have to use that. It was on the suggestion of hospital staff that swayed me to getting it.

----------


## Carrabow

> Not a lot. I've managed without one up until now. I only got one because it gives me the right to a 'Gold Card'. This 'Card' gives you the use of government hospitals as per a Thai has. I'm not fortunate enough to live near to a private hospital, or clinic. So I have to use that. It was on the suggestion of hospital staff that swayed me to getting it.


Thanks Superman, 

State run hospital? I'd rather take the train back to BKK and go to Bungrungrad. 

My 4 days stay in Surin was enough for a life time.

----------


## Boon Mee

Well, I finally got my Yellow Book today!  I'm the first farang to get one from Amphur Samchuk in Suphan so that's why it's taken me a while.  The gals in the office there didn't have a clue how to do one but after having another 'go' at the 'Paa Laat' (Deputy Sherriff) she saw the light.

Bottom line, every district office that issues these Yellow Books does it a little differently although there is an official government book which they should follow when asking for docs.

For me it was a notorized doc from the American Embassy in Bangkok, copy of the Blue House Book, marriage cert and copy of my passport.  Didn't have to get the passport translated either.

Me & the missus then boogied on over to the local government hospital which issued me the so-called 'Gold Card' which is in fact just another document with my relevant info on it.  The hospital administration did say it's good for this Province only and if I wanted to go to another government hospital elsewhere in the country, I'd have to get a visa-like doc from the local Tessabaan first.

Good luck to all those others that want the Yellow Book and Gold Card 'cause it can be done - just takes a little longer depending where you live in Amazing Thailand! :Smile: 

btw, neither the Yellow Book or the Gold Card cost me one satang.  In fact, when I was having a 'go' at the Paa Laat yesterday, I pushed an envelope with 2K Baht across her desk surrepticisouly and she gives me a 'look' and I wink.  She just pushed the envelope back to me.  Didn't want Tea Money

----------


## deathstardan

OK, I have just finished my interview at Lad Krabang Ampur, just over an hour. Very easy to do and the woman seemed to know what she's doing. In fact, a great lady.

She said my yellow book will be ready by next Tuesday. I asked about the health card and she said she didn't know.....Does anyone know who I would contact after I receive my book?

Cheers, DsD.

*update*

I had to submit all of the documents what Boon Me submitted,  plus certified translation of passport and the stamp from the ministry of foreign affairs.

Maybe I will try the local government hospital for health card.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Maybe I will try the local government hospital for health card.


They are the folks that issue that.  :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

Cheers DD for a great site....

It's a good thing to share knowledge and experience...... :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will try the local government hospital for health card.
> 
> 
> They are the folks that issue that.


Will do...Thanks mate....

----------


## superman

> The hospital administration did say it's good for this Province only and if I wanted to go to another government hospital elsewhere in the country, I'd have to get a visa-like doc from the local Tessabaan first.


The Tessa Baan has nothing to do with issuing the 'Gold Card', or in which area it can be used. Initially the card the hospital first give you is a temporary card that is restrictive on where you can use it once you've obtained the 'yellow book'. That issue usually is temporary for approximately one month. Thereafter you should be issued with the card that Thais get that covers them/you for any government hospital in Thailand. So I'm led to believe. I have the temporary medical card. But all the farangs that have the full card, where I live, have the 'anywhere in Thailand' on their cards. I can't be sure until I too get the full card.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> The hospital administration did say it's good for this Province only and if I wanted to go to another government hospital elsewhere in the country, I'd have to get a visa-like doc from the local Tessabaan first.
> 
> 
> The Tessa Baan has nothing to do with issuing the 'Gold Card', or in which area it can be used. Initially the card the hospital first give you is a temporary card that is restrictive on where you can use it once you've obtained the 'yellow book'. That issue usually is temporary for approximately one month. Thereafter you should be issued with the card that Thais get that covers them/you for any government hospital in Thailand. So I'm led to believe. I have the temporary medical card. But all the farangs that have the full card, where I live, have the 'anywhere in Thailand' on their cards. I can't be sure until I too get the full card.


I didn't say the Tessaban issued the Gold Card.  The drill is to mosey on over to your local Tessaban with your 'Gold Card' to get a 'Visa' - like document that permits you to go to another Government Hospitals outside your Changwat when you travel around the country.

----------


## superman

> I didn't say the Tessaban issued the Gold Card.


You are correct, and I never indicated you did. I was expressing my observations of me obtaining the 'Gold Card'. As to whether the 'Tessabaan' issue a visa -like document I have no knowledge. But my missus says her 'Gold Card' covers her at any government hospital. Her card is the same one as I should receive once they get around to issuing it. I'll let you know.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> I didn't say the Tessaban issued the Gold Card.
> 
> 
> You are correct, and I never indicated you did. I was expressing my observations of me obtaining the 'Gold Card'. As to whether the 'Tessabaan' issue a visa -like document I have no knowledge. But my missus says her 'Gold Card' covers her at any government hospital. Her card is the same one as I should receive once they get around to issuing it. I'll let you know.


You won't receive the same kind of card or document a Thai citizen has.  And too, it depends on where the Thai ID was issued determines the hospital.  My wife's Thai ID was first issued in Bangkok and it entitles her to go to Sirarat Hospital - same one the King currently resides in.

It's all a bit complicated and this Farang doesn't pretend to understand it all.  :Smile:

----------


## superman

The wife has just explained it this way to me. For Thais, they have to use the hospital that they're registered at, as per your wife Boon Mee. If the hospital cannot treat your problem, and you need to go to a doctor at a different government hospital, then a letter is required. That being issued at the hospital that can't treat you.
Also, on the back of the 'Gold Card' it states you can use any government hospital in Thailand, in cases of emergency or accident. If neither then they have to pay.
I'm sure someone will come up with a different variation

----------


## Thetyim

> Also, on the back of the 'Gold Card' it states you can use any government hospital in Thailand, in cases of emergency or accident.


Thank you, that makes sense.

----------


## deathstardan

Exactly one week after having my interview, I picked my book up yesterday. 

The officer in charge ( Lad Krabang Ampur  Bkk ) was a lovely lady and made the process very easy.

Not too difficult at all.

----------


## Boon Mee

> The wife has just explained it this way to me. For Thais, they have to use the hospital that they're registered at, as per your wife Boon Mee. If the hospital cannot treat your problem, and you need to go to a doctor at a different government hospital, then a letter is required. That being issued at the hospital that can't treat you.
> Also, on the back of the 'Gold Card' it states you can use any government hospital in Thailand, in cases of emergency or accident. If neither then they have to pay.
> I'm sure someone will come up with a different variation


No different variation although the local government hospital administrator explained to me that if I did use another hospital outside of this Changwat, the bills would revert to my local hospital.  So, as a matter of courtesy, the drill (as previously mentioned) is to go 'round to my Tessaban and obtain a 'visa-like' document to present to another Changwat's hospital.

----------


## Hampsha

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> The wife has just explained it this way to me. For Thais, they have to use the hospital that they're registered at, as per your wife Boon Mee. If the hospital cannot treat your problem, and you need to go to a doctor at a different government hospital, then a letter is required. That being issued at the hospital that can't treat you.
> Also, on the back of the 'Gold Card' it states you can use any government hospital in Thailand, in cases of emergency or accident. If neither then they have to pay.
> I'm sure someone will come up with a different variation
> 
> 
> No different variation although the local government hospital administrator explained to me that if I did use another hospital outside of this Changwat, the bills would revert to my local hospital.  So, as a matter of courtesy, the drill (as previously mentioned) is to go 'round to my Tessaban and obtain a 'visa-like' document to present to another Changwat's hospital.


Nothing like socialist healthcare. Even works for those who are against government healthcare.

----------


## Boon Mee

I might not ever make use of the Government Hospital System but it's nice to be there as a backup.  A 'freebee' if you like that comes with the Tabien Baan Leung.  :Smile: 

...btw, this kind of system only works where you don't have Trial Lawyers & impossible malpractice insurance in place.

----------


## superman

> I might not ever make use of the Government Hospital System but it's nice to be there as a backup.


Absolutely Boon Mee. I don't have immediate access to private health-care due to my location. So a government hospital is all I can basically use. It was the staff at the hospital that encouraged me to get 'Thai medical card'.

----------


## Hampsha

Thailand has a better medical system than the US in that everyone has access. I doubt it has as good quality for the bigger problems. At least the poor have something for most problems they face. Thais are healthier than most Americans so that must help. I bet there is less cancer and heart disease here too. A lot of car accidents and other odd accidents which don't help costs.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I bet there is less cancer and heart disease here too.


Lots of cancer in Isaan due to the crap they eat.

----------


## superman

> Originally Posted by Hampsha
> 
> I bet there is less cancer and heart disease here too.
> 
> 
> Lots of cancer in Isaan due to the crap they eat.


 6 million people in Isaan alone are infected with stomach cancer caught from a fluke that lives in fresh water fish etc. https://teakdoor.com/north-east-thail...-how-many.html (6 million Thais infected, how many farang ?)

----------


## Boon Mee

I seldom if ever eat fresh water fish here.  Nasty looking things!  The Pla Duke, which is supposed to be a Catfish, doesn't look like any kind of catfish I've ever caught!

On Topic:  I'd do this as a Poll but not sure the mechanics involved.

How many expats have the Yellow Book and what was the paperwork involved in getting it?  As we've seen from several posters, it varies from Amphur to Amphur.

----------


## Mr Lick

^ I attempted to obtain a Yellow Book last year at my local Amphur and was informed that i needed to produce a letter from my Embassy. When I enquired as to why, the boss replied that they wished to receive confirmation of my identity

I had taken along my family, a government official, house documentation, produced my passport and Thai driving licence, still not good enough  :Confused: 

I also pointed out that a Dutch friend of mine had been issued a Yellow Book at their office some months previously without the need for an embassy letter. They checked and confirmed this but still wouldn't relent over the issue.

Astonishing Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## superman

> ^ I attempted to obtain a Yellow Book last year at my local Amphur and was informed that i needed to produce a letter from my Embassy. When I enquired as to why, the boss replied that they wished to receive confirmation of my identity


*The letter from the Embassy is to confirm your passport is genuine and then it can be translated into Thai and authenticated at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.*



> I had taken along my family, a government official, house documentation, produced my passport and Thai driving licence, still not good enough


 *The Ampur people are my neighbours, but still meant nothing.*



> I also pointed out that a Dutch friend of mine had been issued a Yellow Book at their office some months previously without the need for an embassy letter. They checked and confirmed this but still wouldn't relent over the issue.


*The neighbouring Ampur does it for 2,000 baht under the table, no paperwork.*



> Astonishing Thailand


 *Very true.*

*You have to weigh up the odds as to whether it's financially beneficial to you at the end of the day.*

----------


## Mr Lick

> The letter from the Embassy is to confirm your passport is genuine and then it can be translated into Thai and authenticated at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


Hmmm! I'm not sure why there is a real necessity for this. My passport has pages full of visa stamps issued at Thai immigration at border control points and a consulate in the UK. It has already been tracked/checked and my presence/permanent residence here recorded many times over.

The British Embassy staff, as we know, wish us long term brits to register with them, and i suspect that this red tape is merely a manner in which they can achieve this.





> You have to weigh up the odds as to whether it's financially beneficial to you at the end of the day


More of a convenience factor really. Being the proud owner of a Thai driving licence seems to open a few doors now and again so i'll stick with that for the time being.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ I attempted to obtain a Yellow Book last year at my local Amphur and was informed that i needed to produce a letter from my Embassy. When I enquired as to why, the boss replied that they wished to receive confirmation of my identity
> 
> I had taken along my family, a government official, house documentation, produced my passport and Thai driving licence, still not good enough 
> 
> I also pointed out that a Dutch friend of mine had been issued a Yellow Book at their office some months previously without the need for an embassy letter. They checked and confirmed this but still wouldn't relent over the issue.
> 
> Astonishing Thailand


Well, don't give up 'cause it took me 3 different times with the Paa Laat (Deputy Sherriff) at my local Amphur.  I was given the run-around of all time!  "No!  You have to go to Chang Wattana for this!"  'No, cannot do here -go to the Police Station"

After sorting out all the bullshit, I found out what was going on.  I was the first farang to be granted this Yellow Book from my Amphur and the Paa Laat was scared shitless that she would not have done the paperwork correctly. 

She demanded that letter from the Embassy  asserting your address in Thailand, the Thai Drivers License, copy of my passport (but didn't need it translated into Thai) and, the old bitch wanted a copy of the marriage cert which is Not required in the Rule Book they all have in each Amphur.  Also wanted our Pooyai Baan in on the deal too - just to confirm that where I said I lived jived will all accounts.

On the third time confronting the Paa Laat, I brought a Thai friend of mine in with me who I knew in the States years ago - speaks fluent English and he had a 'go' too.  I think what finally got her to say "OK" was his argument "What!?,  You want everything to be in his wife's name?"  "What if she runs off?  This poor Farang will have nothing!"  At one point in the 'negotiations' I slipped an 'envelope' over her desk with 2K Baht in it.  She looks at me like "What's this?  I wink and she just slides it back to me.  Total cost of the Tabien Baan was zero baht.

Keep at it - by Law, they are required to grant you the Yellow Book.  Chok Dii  :Smile:

----------


## superman

> Hmmm! I'm not sure why there is a real necessity for this. My passport has pages full of visa stamps issued at Thai immigration at border control points and a consulate in the UK. It has already been tracked/checked and my presence/permanent residence here recorded many times over.


Unfortunately the people in the Ampur haven't a clue what all those stamps/visas are in your passport are. They could be supermarket loyalty stamps for all they know. They certainly wouldn't know what a multi entry O visa was, printed in English. Best for them to confirm, from someone else, that what they're looking at is the real thing.

----------


## highlander

yes it seems like every amphur is different, i went into my one in ubon waited 30 mins got called and handed over papers and asked about tabien ban, and told not possible, then the lady looked at my papers and said oh you are over 60 so no problem fill this form out get the id page of your passport translated and your mothers and fathers names also, a letter from poo yai ban saying you stay in his area, wifes blue book and id was noted
put the paperwork into be translated collected next day all done and stamped 600 baht (bloody expensive)
day after poo yai ban came with us handed over papers he signed his name gave him 300baht for his time (he asked for nothing) told to come back in two days .

two days later paid 200 baht to amphurs office got a receipt waited 30 mins and was handed my wee yellow book, done and dusted in 2 hours approx

scotty

----------


## Boon Mee

> yes it seems like every amphur is different, i went into my one in ubon waited 30 mins got called and handed over papers and asked about tabien ban, and told not possible, then the lady looked at my papers and said oh you are over 60 so no problem fill this form out get the id page of your passport translated and your mothers and fathers names also, a letter from poo yai ban saying you stay in his area, wifes blue book and id was noted
> put the paperwork into be translated collected next day all done and stamped 600 baht (bloody expensive)
> day after poo yai ban came with us handed over papers he signed his name gave him 300baht for his time (he asked for nothing) told to come back in two days .
> 
> two days later paid 200 baht to amphurs office got a receipt waited 30 mins and was handed my wee yellow book, done and dusted in 2 hours approx
> 
> scotty


Good on ya Scotty! :Smile: 

Forgot to mention in my tale I needed to present the wife's Blue Book too which raises an interesting question.

I wonder if any single guys have been able to get the Yellow Book?  They should under Thai Law that says all Farang are entitled to the book.  I wonder if as a single bloke owning (or even renting) a condo or house can get the Blue Book?

Anybody know?

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Hampsha
> 
> I bet there is less cancer and heart disease here too.
> 
> 
> Lots of cancer in Isaan due to the crap they eat.


My experience tells me it is from their misuse of pesticides and the continuous house dusting (smoking) sessions they perform. Some of their cooking practices and the questionable coal they use probably does not help either.

----------


## hazz

> After sorting out all the bullshit, I found out what was going on. I was the first farang to be granted this Yellow Book from my Amphur and the Paa Laat was scared shitless that she would not have done the paperwork correctly.


On the whole civil servants are utterly spineless and scared shitless of making a mistake that they could be held accountable for later. This goes all the way to the top. Its understandable when you realise that the administrative laws that cover civil servants have utterly draconian punishments, if you are very luckily you loose your job and pension; if you are unluckily you get to spend years in jail. 

This is why every office behaves so differently. Nobody in bangkok is prepared to interpret the law into a work process that the officers should follow. They push that responsibility down to the people who run each office and force them to take on the responsibility of making a mistake; each office comes up with a different interpretation and work flow. or just tries to avoid the whole problem by saying cannot be done

----------


## Bung

I got mine years ago and can't remember the process exactly but I do remember that my mrs at the time knew the lady and it was easy to do for me. Also, I was living under the Or Bor Dor and my mate tried to get one, he lives in town so under the Tessabaan and he can't get one, may have some bearing...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> After sorting out all the bullshit, I found out what was going on. I was the first farang to be granted this Yellow Book from my Amphur and the Paa Laat was scared shitless that she would not have done the paperwork correctly.
> 
> 
> On the whole civil servants are utterly spineless and scared shitless of making a mistake that they could be held accountable for later. This goes all the way to the top. Its understandable when you realise that the administrative laws that cover civil servants have utterly draconian punishments, if you are very luckily you loose your job and pension; if you are unluckily you get to spend years in jail. 
> 
> This is why every office behaves so differently. Nobody in bangkok is prepared to interpret the law into a work process that the officers should follow. They push that responsibility down to the people who run each office and force them to take on the responsibility of making a mistake; each office comes up with a different interpretation and work flow. or just tries to avoid the whole problem by saying cannot be done


That's one of the most articulate explainations I've read hazz...

----------


## superman

Today I went for some treatment at my local government hospital. I was also expecting to pick up my Thai Gold Card. No chance, they've put a block on issuing it to farangs. I can only get free treatment up to the level of care at that particular hospital with the card they initially issued. 
I can't complain at that as my card indirectly cost me 4900 Baht and using it today I received about 10,000 Baht of treatment. Hopefully my local will get bigger and the scope of treatment will increase with it.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I can only get free treatment up to the level of care at that particular hospital with the card they initially issued.


I believe that is how the hospital administer was explaining it to me but not sure.  Seems like nothing is 'for sure' when dealing with Thai red tape. What did you have to spend for this treatment?  The nominal 30 baht?

----------


## superman

^ Nothing, completely free. The 30 Baht fee finished some years ago as far as I'm aware.

----------


## InKorat

Superman, would like to get the contact address of the Notary. Tried to send you a message, but I do not have enough posts. If possible can you send this info to me.
Thanks for all the helpful information you have posted above.

----------


## superman

Come again InKorat. Which 'notary' are we talking about. If you can relate to a post then I'll be happy to help.

----------


## Boon Mee

To my knowledge there are no such things as Notarys here in Thailand.  You have to go to your Embassy for their chop.

----------


## Carrabow

> To my knowledge there are no such things as Notarys here in Thailand. You have to go to your Embassy for their chop.


 
Suggestion Noted  :Smile:

----------


## superman

> Do notaries exist in Thailand? Yes, they do.


Thai notary - Notarial services in Thailand

----------


## InKorat

Thanks Superman,

I met with the Tesiban and they immediately knew what they required. I need to make a trip to BKK to get my passport, birth certificate and marriage certificate translated and stamped and a couple local guarantors.

Since we were married outside of Thailand, they asked for a translated copy of our marriage certificate. I had a old translation (20 yrs ago), but they wanted one using the current system. 

I think the birth certificate provides the legal names of the parents.

I will make a trip to Bangkok next week to get my yearly income affidavit from the embassy for my visa and also try to sort this at the same time.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Do notaries exist in Thailand? Yes, they do. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Thai notary - Notarial services in Thailand


I believe this is what a couple of Law Firms here were telling me when I was looking for a Notary a few years ago.  From your link.

"However, Thailand has not yet enacted OFFICIALLY an Act of the  Parliament for “Notary Public” which could make a problem. At the  moment, it's only a regulation of the Thai Lawyer's council."

It's a moot point now I believe when one has the Yellow Book.  Unless, of course, you have a rich uncle leaves you a bunch of money and you're dealing with probate long distance.  In that case, you're back to the #*[at]%** Embassy for another session of financial rape.

----------

